# Jedi Academy White Screen Problem



## SocialParadox (Jul 22, 2010)

Now, I've been able to play Jedi Academy very well for a few days. But after downloading Aion, it made me download Direct X10.(This may be the issue but I'm not sure.)After installing and playing the game for a bit, I try to play Jedi Academy, but encounter, the most vexing technical issue I've ever faced. 

The screen is completely white, and as the intro finishes, the only visible thing is the yellow text of the starting options, such as 'new game,' 'load game,' and whatnot. I go anyway into the game, and as the opening scene occurs, I see completely white 3D models, with no color whatsoever. 

Is this problem related to the Direct X versions? Because I've heard that it is extremely hard to downgrade Direct X... Please help.

Below is my dxdiag system specs. 


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/22/2010, 14:38:02
       Machine name: NARUKAGE-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Basic (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.100218-0019)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer      
       System Model: Aspire 4330     
               BIOS: InsydeH2O Version V1.12
          Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU             575  @ 2.00GHz, ~2.0GHz
             Memory: 1978MB RAM
          Page File: 1466MB used, 2728MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: None
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_07
   Display Memory: 796 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 64 MB
    Shared Memory: 732 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: igdumdx32.dll,igd10umd32.dll
   Driver Version: 7.15.0010.1527 (English)
      DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 7/11/2008 12:17:00, 536576 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6902-11CF-6276-4A21A7C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x8086
        Device ID: 0x2A42
        SubSys ID: 0x01401025
      Revision ID: 0x0007
      Revision ID: 0x0007
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_B ModeVC1_C 
 Deinterlace Caps: {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_10250140&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5648 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 6/20/2008 19:03:18, 2147928 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5648 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 6/20/2008 19:03:18, 2147928 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2939
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 194560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Launch Manager
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Upper Filters: DKbFltr
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: DKbFltr.sys, 11/2/2006 23:29:38, 21264 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 21:32:45, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:32:49, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 21:32:45, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:32:49, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Alps Pointing-device
| Matching Device ID: *aui1101
| Upper Filters: ApfiltrService
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: Apfiltr.sys, 2/19/2008 00:09:40, 166960 bytes
| Driver: Vxdif.dll, 1/19/2008 18:53:36, 100546 bytes
| Driver: Apoint.exe, 7/21/2007 20:18:14, 159744 bytes
| Driver: Ezcapt.exe, 7/21/2007 21:08:08, 167936 bytes
| Driver: Logo.bmp, 8/27/1997 12:23:30, 2694 bytes
| Driver: Gesture.bmp, 1/24/2003 00:29:56, 15122 bytes
| Driver: ApntEx.exe, 6/6/2007 18:44:44, 49152 bytes
| Driver: Apoint.dll, 12/20/2007 22:44:28, 831488 bytes
| Driver: EzLaunch.dll, 6/6/2007 20:05:16, 221184 bytes
| Driver: Elprop.dll, 4/27/2006 12:24:12, 102400 bytes
| Driver: EzAuto.dll, 6/6/2007 19:10:02, 69632 bytes
| Driver: ApResJP.dll, 7/12/2006 17:36:02, 356352 bytes
| Driver: ApResUS.dll, 7/12/2006 17:42:06, 360448 bytes
| Driver: ApResFR.dll, 7/12/2006 18:32:32, 364544 bytes
| Driver: ApResGR.dll, 7/12/2006 18:28:04, 364544 bytes
| Driver: ApResIT.dll, 7/12/2006 18:09:18, 364544 bytes
| Driver: ApResSP.dll, 7/12/2006 18:38:10, 364544 bytes
| Driver: ApResCT.dll, 7/12/2006 18:19:06, 352256 bytes
| Driver: ApResCS.dll, 7/12/2006 18:23:00, 352256 bytes
| Driver: ApResKR.dll, 7/12/2006 18:13:56, 352256 bytes
| Driver: ApResAR.dll, 7/7/2006 20:47:54, 262144 bytes
| Driver: ApResBP.dll, 2/19/2008 18:39:58, 262144 bytes
| Driver: ApResCZ.dll, 2/19/2008 14:26:32, 262144 bytes
| Driver: ApResDK.dll, 2/19/2008 15:32:34, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResNL.dll, 7/12/2006 18:43:16, 364544 bytes
| Driver: ApResFI.dll, 2/19/2008 15:46:18, 262144 bytes
| Driver: ApResGK.dll, 7/12/2006 19:26:10, 364544 bytes
| Driver: ApResHU.dll, 2/19/2008 14:01:42, 262144 bytes
| Driver: ApResLA.dll, 2/19/2008 18:18:46, 262144 bytes
| Driver: ApResNO.dll, 2/19/2008 16:06:08, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResPL.dll, 2/19/2008 16:17:20, 262144 bytes
| Driver: ApResPO.dll, 7/12/2006 19:30:10, 364544 bytes
| Driver: ApResRU.dll, 2/17/2008 18:59:26, 364544 bytes
| Driver: ApResSE.dll, 2/19/2008 17:25:00, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResTH.dll, 2/12/2008 17:04:12, 360448 bytes
| Driver: ApResTR.dll, 2/19/2008 17:52:44, 262144 bytes
| Driver: ApResSK.dll, 2/19/2008 16:43:34, 360448 bytes
| Driver: ApResSL.dll, 2/19/2008 16:58:20, 360448 bytes
| Driver: ApInst.dll, 9/20/2006 01:55:20, 45056 bytes
| Driver: Uninstap.exe, 8/7/2007 18:53:02, 217088 bytes
| Driver: ApMsgFwd.exe, 5/22/2007 16:18:56, 50736 bytes
| Driver: ApointSP.chm, 9/1/2006 20:03:44, 33385 bytes
| Driver: ApointJP.chm, 8/28/2006 14:47:58, 29523 bytes
| Driver: ApointGR.chm, 9/1/2006 19:44:42, 34893 bytes
| Driver: ApointFR.chm, 9/1/2006 23:19:20, 34577 bytes
| Driver: ApointUS.chm, 8/28/2006 15:31:40, 29723 bytes
| Driver: ApointCT.chm, 9/1/2006 19:37:32, 31995 bytes
| Driver: ApointCS.chm, 9/1/2006 19:34:36, 32581 bytes
| Driver: ApointIT.chm, 9/1/2006 19:51:06, 33659 bytes
| Driver: ApointKR.chm, 9/1/2006 19:53:26, 33119 bytes
| Driver: ApointAR.chm, 9/1/2006 17:48:08, 31421 bytes
| Driver: ApointBP.chm, 9/1/2006 18:08:24, 31271 bytes
| Driver: ApointCZ.chm, 8/31/2006 17:08:28, 30107 bytes
| Driver: ApointDK.chm, 9/1/2006 22:30:10, 30839 bytes
| Driver: ApointNL.chm, 9/1/2006 19:55:12, 31789 bytes
| Driver: ApointFI.chm, 9/1/2006 18:19:44, 30877 bytes
| Driver: ApointGK.chm, 9/1/2006 19:42:28, 33613 bytes
| Driver: ApointHU.chm, 9/4/2006 10:39:50, 31747 bytes
| Driver: ApointLA.chm, 2/18/2008 12:29:14, 30041 bytes
| Driver: ApointNO.chm, 9/1/2006 18:24:48, 30343 bytes
| Driver: ApointPL.chm, 9/1/2006 23:15:44, 30467 bytes
| Driver: ApointPO.chm, 9/1/2006 20:00:06, 32993 bytes
| Driver: ApointRU.chm, 9/1/2006 20:02:00, 32885 bytes
| Driver: ApointSE.chm, 9/1/2006 18:26:38, 30761 bytes
| Driver: ApointTH.chm, 2/18/2008 11:50:12, 33795 bytes
| Driver: ApointTR.chm, 8/31/2006 16:49:12, 30429 bytes
| Driver: ApointSK.chm, 8/31/2006 17:22:58, 32879 bytes
| Driver: ApointSL.chm, 8/31/2006 17:29:06, 32557 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoInstaller01005.dll, 11/2/2006 10:09:50, 1419232 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 21:32:45, 54784 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:32:45, 34360 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC018
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/20/2008 21:32:45, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:32:45, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 1/20/2008 21:32:21, 54328 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/20/2008 21:32:45, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:32:45, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 6.5 GB
Total Space: 71.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HTS543216L9A300 ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 66.7 GB
Total Space: 71.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HTS543216L9A300 ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: PIONEER DVD-RW DVRTD08RS ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:23, 67072 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: ORYX 6385E78 SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:23, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A43&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_07\3&21436425&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_07\3&21436425&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd32.sys, 7.15.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 12:20:10, 2381312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumd32.dll, 7.15.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 12:20:02, 3313664 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igkrng500.bin, 7/11/2008 12:18:24, 2192024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igcompkrng500.bin, 7/11/2008 12:18:28, 495376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfcg550.bin, 7/11/2008 12:18:26, 147172 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs32.vp, 7/11/2008 13:55:18, 34528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo32.vp, 7/11/2008 10:44:36, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc32.vp, 7/11/2008 10:44:36, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccutils.dll, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:50:30, 106496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:51:04, 51712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/16/2008 17:31:38, 256536 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpph.dll, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:51:44, 204800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:51:28, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/16/2008 17:31:30, 641560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdev.dll, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:50:26, 208896 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdo.dll, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:50:44, 135168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/16/2008 17:31:42, 150040 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/16/2008 17:31:46, 170520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/16/2008 17:31:14, 170520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxress.dll, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:50:16, 5697536 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/16/2008 17:31:36, 145944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxTMM.dll, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:52:46, 249856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/16/2008 17:31:32, 174616 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxexps.dll, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:51:30, 24576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\oemdspif.dll, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:51:54, 69632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:08, 225280 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:08, 151552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:08, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:10, 253952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:10, 274432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:50:12, 245760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:12, 270336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:14, 249856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:14, 270336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:16, 221184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:16, 274432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:18, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:18, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:18, 270336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:20, 249856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:20, 258048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:22, 258048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:22, 262144 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:22, 262144 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:24, 249856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:24, 245760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:24, 253952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:26, 233472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:10, 253952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:12, 278528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:16, 258048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 11:56:26, 249856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd32.dll, 7.15.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 12:02:10, 2420736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4dev32.dll, 7.15.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 12:02:36, 2179072 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igd10umd32.dll, 7.15.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 12:10:10, 2174976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumdx32.dll, 7.15.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 12:17:00, 536576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCoIn_v1527.dll, 7/11/2008 12:38:08, 147456 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 45 Express Chipset Series Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A40
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A40&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_07\3&21436425&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2948&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:22, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2944
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2944&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:22, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 2942
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2942&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:22, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:22, 151096 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6001.17036 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:47, 53760 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&D7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 04:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 04:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&EB
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&D1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:24, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family Thermal Subsystem - 2932
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2932&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&FE
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9M/M-E Family 4 Port SATA AHCI Controller - 2929
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2929&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:21, 28728 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:21, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:21, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:21, 110136 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9M LPC Interface Controller - 2919
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2919&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_03\3&21436425&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:22, 16440 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_93\3&21436425&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:32:22, 151096 bytes

     Name: JMB38X xD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2384&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_00\4&1F1C355F&0&04E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jmcr.sys, 5.00.0001.0001 (English), 5/30/2008 21:17:54, 93968 bytes

     Name: JMB38X MS Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2383&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_00\4&1F1C355F&0&03E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jmcr.sys, 5.00.0001.0001 (English), 5/30/2008 21:17:54, 93968 bytes

     Name: JMB38X SD/MMC Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2382&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_00\4&1F1C355F&0&00E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jmcr.sys, 5.00.0001.0001 (English), 5/30/2008 21:17:54, 93968 bytes

     Name: JMB38X SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2381&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_00\4&1F1C355F&0&02E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jmcr.sys, 5.00.0001.0001 (English), 5/30/2008 21:17:54, 93968 bytes

     Name: Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&SUBSYS_E006105B&REV_01\4&B2B494&0&00E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athr.sys, 7.06.0000.0126 (English), 5/19/2008 21:42:56, 912384 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_01401025&REV_02\4&EE4ABCC&0&00E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlh86.sys, 6.207.0609.2008 (English), 6/10/2008 20:54:36, 123904 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.4126
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PLAYMV),0x00200000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,7.00.0000.4115
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.0411
MainConcept AAC Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,,
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
CyberLink WMV/WMA Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,2,CLWMFDemux.ax,1.00.0000.3201
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter(HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.5423
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MainConcept MP4 Demultiplexer,0x00400000,1,2,,
CyberLink SAC Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.4305
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18461
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLTLMSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1815
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1611
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
SlideShow,0x00200000,0,1,SlideShow.ax,
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0008.4721
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
CyberLink Audio Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.5103
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.5423
CyberLink Demultiplexer (PCM45),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.5405
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (PCM45),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0001.7527
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PCM45),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,7.00.0000.3502
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PCM45),0x00700000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,8.00.0000.3011
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PCM45),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.AX,5.00.0000.0912
CyberLink Video Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.1523
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Cyberlink Streamming Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.3201
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
CyberLink Demultiplexer(Scramble),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.6124
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
CyberLink Audio Commercial Cut Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudCM.ax,1.00.0000.2026
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
MainConcept (Consumer) AVC/H.264 Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,2,,
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,idmf.ax,1.00.0000.3909
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6001.18461
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,wavdest.ax,
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Tzan Filter (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,1,CLTzan.ax,3.00.0000.1708
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PLAYMV),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,8.02.0000.5512
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
CyberLink Audio Effect (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.5103
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.01.0000.4024
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6001.18461
TechSmith File Source,0x00400000,0,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith SWF Writer,0x00200000,2,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith WMFSDK Writer,0x00200000,1,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Simple PIP,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
ImageSource,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TitleSource,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Time Adjust,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Splitter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Frame Skip Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Perf Skip Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith ZoomPIP Filter,0x00200000,2,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith PushVMR Source,0x00200000,0,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith PushBitmap Source,0x00200000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith PushBitmap Source,0x00200000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith SimplePushBitmap Source,0x00200000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Wave Dest,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Overlay,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Wave Buffer,0x00200000,1,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith ForceColor 8,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith ForceColor 555,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith ForceColor 565,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith ForceColor 24,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith ForceColor 32,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Force Color32A,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
SSFileWriter,0x00200000,1,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Frame Rate Tuner,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Camera Adjust,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
Techsmith Quicktime MOV Source,0x00600000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
BRCM HD Decoder (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,2,bcmDFilter.dll,1.02.0000.1714
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PLAYMV),0x00200800,1,1,Claud.ax,6.01.0008.5225
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00700000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.4316
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream (cURL),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(MultiLib).ax,1.01.0000.3105
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,CLAud61.ax,6.01.0008.4915
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.5002
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,idmf.ax,1.00.0000.2207
CyberLink MPEG Splitter(Scramble),0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.3419
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1928
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CL_EVRWindow,0x00200000,0,0,CLEvr.dll,1.00.0000.1717
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Scene Detect Filter 2,0x00200000,1,1,CLScnDt2.dll,1.01.0000.3202
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6001.18461
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (ShEX),0x00600000,2,3,CLImageVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3202
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18461
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18461
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
LAME Audio Encoder,0x00100000,2,1,lame_dshow.ax,1.00.0054.50801
CyberLink Line21 Decoder (PLAYMV),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.8712
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.5423
Cyberlink SubTitle (PMV),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.4716
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6001.18000
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18061
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
iZotope Vocal Enhancement,0x00200000,1,1,iZotope_VocalEnhancement.dll,1.00.0000.0024
iZotope Consumer Restoration,0x00200000,1,1,iZotope_ConsumerRestoration.dll,1.00.0000.0024

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18461
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
TechSmith Screen Capture Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
VP60® Simple Profile ,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
VP61® Advanced Profile,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6001.18000

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18061
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18061
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18061
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18061

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PCM45),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.3916
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,0,cladr.ax,6.00.0000.5222
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
```


----------



## SocialParadox (Jul 22, 2010)

Seriously? No one has any idea what to do? At least a suggestion? I've re-installed the game about twenty times.


----------



## SocialParadox (Jul 22, 2010)

Could people at least post the faintest idea on what to do? Even if it doesn't seem likely to work?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There are reports of Jedi Knight games displaying a white screen if you're using a widescreen monitor, but that might only be for other versions like Outcast, not Academy.

Example report: http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/wiki/Star_Wars_Jedi_Knight_II:_Jedi_Outcast

If you've got a widescreen monitor, try runnng the game using a 4:3 ratio resolution.


----------



## SocialParadox (Jul 22, 2010)

No dice. I am using a 4:3 screen resolution. I've got it constantly on full screen.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you don't get any replies here, try the official Jedi Academy forums and use the search function to find threads dealing with white screen problems.

Also, see if there are any patches or mods that you can install to fix it.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

well i think in this case your answer is in your own starting post.

it started after installation of directx 10 so i think it is not compatible with dx10 

the best way to find out is in fact to downgrade to dx9

also i found out that the game is a dx 9 game and dx 10 is not that compatible with dx9 games that are a bit older 

specs:

minimum specs
Pentium III 450 MHz
128 MB RAM
32 MB vidoekaart
1,3 GB harde schijfruimte
Geluidskaart
Muis, toestenbord
Windows 98/98SE/ME/2000/XP
DirectX 9.0b 


Aanbevolen Systeemeisen
Pentium III 450 MHz
256 MB RAM
32 MB vidoekaart
1,3 GB harde schijfruimte
Geluidskaart
Muis, toestenbord
Windows 98/98SE/ME/2000/XP
DirectX 9.0b


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the help, bwolfje.

SocialParadox, install DirectX 9.0c, then reboot and run the game in XP or 98 compatibility mode. You don't need to downgrade or uninstall DX10, just install 9.0c so that older games will work.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_directx


----------



## SocialParadox (Jul 22, 2010)

Okay, I'll try that right now. Hopefully that'll work. How do I exactly install it? It simply gives me files. Should I collect the files into a folder? Then insert it into the Game Data folder of Jedi Academy?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To install DirectX, click the green Download button at the top right of the FileHippo page. This will download *directx_Jun2010_redist.exe*

When it's finished downloading, double-click the file to run it, wait for the installation to finsh, then reboot your computer to complete the process.


----------

